# Сравнить баяны



## Dctbybxtuj (7 Фев 2013)

Уважаемые коллеги! Я студент консерватории, ищу себе хороший баян. Подскажите, пожалуйста, какие есть приемлемые аналоги Юпитера, но хоть несколько дешевле? И, вообще, есть ли какой-либо хороший отечественный аналог данного инструмента?


----------



## SDmitriy (27 Фев 2013)

Здравствуйте, Dctbybxtuj! Я полагаю, что есть. Взять к примеру пятирядный готово-выборный баян "Украина". Можно рассмотреть, как вариант, четырёхрядный баян "Россия", кстати, также готово-выборный, но четыре ряда - это уже не то, сами понимаете. Неплохое предложение - пятирядный готово-выборный баян "Агат".


----------



## uri (27 Фев 2013)

ну из этих вариантов пожалуй единственно приемлемо будет украина...агат-пластмассовая клавиатура...паршивый инструмент.Россия тоже не фонтан.вообще помоему Баян хороший это Юпитер. а слова недорогой и хороший,применительно к концертному инструменту,не всегда совместимы.Дешевле будет только "Юпитер" гусарова...но это не совсем Юпитер так сказать...


----------



## sedovmika (28 Фев 2013)

Roland FR-7xb, лёгок в игре, все есть... Вопрос в том, пригоден ли
он как некая замена Юпитеру, всё-таки электроника. Не учатся же на цифровом пианино наверное?


----------



## Евгений51 (28 Фев 2013)

Россия для консы -это не баян. Вы на нём не закончите. Ищите Юпитер БУ.


----------



## ze_go (28 Фев 2013)

SDmitriy писал:


> Взять к примеру пятирядный готово-выборный баян "Украина"


не надо брать это чудо баяностроения, добавьте тысчёнку-две сверху и возьмите "Юпитерок" б/у, как советовали неоднократно, не пожалеете, а когда потом за ненадобностью продавать будете - вернётся вся сумма, поверьте... с "Украиной" же вернуть вложенное будет непросто. "Россия" же как вариант - ничего, только надо доводить "до ума" - либо менять аккорд на итальянский, либо сбивать, не говоря про работу с механиками


----------

